# Blue Bonnet Techmaster Complete Minerals issue



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok so not so much an issue with the minerals, but TSC in Tomball is no longer carrying Bluebonnet...I got their last bag of techmaster for $18...

Anyone else have a TSC that usually carried bluebonnet?? I am wondering if this is my TSC that is now silly or if all in the area are going to quit carrying them....


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

The TSC in McKinney quit having it also, I got the last 6 bags for $10 each. We were told that TSC is no longer carrying Blue Bonnet and is switching to Purina.

Karla


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I was worried that was what was happening! I am not a Purina fan...looks like I won't be a TSC shopper anymore!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes same here too- TSC Texarkana said no more - phooie.
Can't round up enough users for a pallet of 20 bags.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I have not checked here but guess I will. It will be bad if we all have to find another place to buy it from.
Theresa


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

I talked to a lady at a show and her husband comes up with the feed mixing for nutrition for Bluebonnet (or something like that). Anyways, she said TSC was going to quit carrying Bluebonnet and to check the Bluebonnet site for locations that carry their stuff. I know there is a place in College Station.

Wendy


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

TSC has started carrying Purina and Nutrena products, so they had to eliminate other products.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

its a shame they had to give up quality to carry big name crap


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Amen- just off the phone with Bluebonnet. They said TSC gave them no warning just said we will not carry your products after 90 days. I told the rep that there were lots of people pretty sad about that since it meant finding another product or driving extra. They are going to mention this to regional reps and see if there are any other places they can market the mins so us little kids can still get some. Someone sposed to get back to me with ideas on Monday.
Lee


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I am fortunate to have feed dealer 23 miles from me that keeps the TechMaster all the time - well, except when one of his clients comes and buys 20 bags at a time, and leaves him without any!!! That's usually when I need minerals, just after this guy cleans him out.


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

Interesting. My feed store used to carry the Bluebonnet products until recently. The owner has horses and liked the Bluebonnet products quite a bit. According to the store owner they stopped switched to a different feed dealer because the Bluebonnet company had gone through a few different owners in the last couple of years and the service/quality had suffered. Supposedly there were lots of problems getting their orders filled and when they did the quality of lots of the stuff was poor so they had to send it back. I don't know if this is true it's just what I was told. No one in my area carries Bluebonnet anymore...no one within 100 miles of me.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

OK so I am running low on minerals...anyone in my area found somewhere to buy them or have an extra bag they might sell me??


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

why don't you call them


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I looked on the Bluebonnet website and found a dealer in Brenham that carries the Techmaster. Almost didn't notice it since they have Brenham listed in South Texas and Bryan listed in East Texas. I called to be sure they had it in stock and they did.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I called too, and they are 50lb bags for $36.45

Better than the price TSC used to sell it for...all except for that time the dumb girl at the register sold us a few bags for $6.99...DUH!!! :crazy


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Brenham or Bryan...now to determine which is closer....


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well at Bryan you can get great alfalfa pellets /DiamonV yeast if you want and the minerals all at the same time. Don't know abt Brenham


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

WOW Michelle. A bargain at $6.99 for 50 pounds. How on earth did she make that big of a mistake? Never mind. I remember the last time I bought something at TSC. Scary.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I get my alfalfa from the coop in Bryan, but my neighbor orders enough for them to deliver, so we order with her. I just don't go to Bryan now that she orders feed for us!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Club will also have a show in Brenham in May and in September...so perhaps we could not only meet at the next Bryan club meeting and pick up minerals in mass and bring them down for anyone who can't go up, but we can certainly get away Saturday to get minerals at the shows. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

laughter777 said:


> I get my alfalfa from the coop in Bryan, but my neighbor orders enough for them to deliver, so we order with her. I just don't go to Bryan now that she orders feed for us!


can't you see if they will throw on a couple bags of minerals at the same time?


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

adillenal said:


> WOW Michelle. A bargain at $6.99 for 50 pounds. How on earth did she make that big of a mistake? Never mind. I remember the last time I bought something at TSC. Scary.


Yea, she rung it up as Deer Corn...LOL!!!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Seems like there are regional favs in minerals, is that more about formulation or availability? Seems like the knowledgeable folks around here mostly feed Sweetlix Meatmaker, how does that compare to your fav Techmaster? 

Also, I'm on the Board of a Co-op here that buys organic feed by the ton for our chickens and goats. It is surprising how few people we started with and are now at almost 400 members... if you build it they will come... from suprising corners as the word spreads if you have something that is wanted. Put up a sign on the feed store bulletin board :rofl


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i found techmaster minerals in mckinney. YAY!!


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

I exchanged a couple emails with our local rep at Bluebonnet and he is trying to get Conroe Feeders Supply 936-756-5549 on Main Street in Conroe to carry it. So if you can call them and express interest in carrying bluebonnet products especially Techmaster Complete it would be very helpful. 

Also he might be bringing me a few bags, so if you are interested in coming out to my farm to get some I could have him bring extra bags. Let me know.


----------



## Torrey (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Troy,

I am interested in a couple of bags. When do you think you will have them?


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Called....they said they carry the Bluebonnet feeds, but not the mineral. If I wanna call about about 12:30 or 1 they have a lady there that can order it for me....

Troy, I would love a bag or two...I just don't know if I can afford a bag or two just yet. I haven't started my new job yet. Let me know when you can have them by and how much per bag...I will see if I can work something out for atleast one bag.

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

Will be next week and I think they are 37 a bag, but he is getting me more information.


----------

